# Lexar announces the Gold Series CFexpress Type A cards, the world’s fastest



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 9, 2022)

> San Jose, USA, August 9, 2022 – Lexar, a leading brand of flash memory solution, is excited to announce the new Lexar® Professional CFexpress™ Type A Card GOLD Series and Lexar® Professional CFexpress™ Type A/SD™ Card Reader.
> With superior performance and read speed up to 900MB/s1, write speed up to 800MB/s1 and minimum write speed of 700MB/s1 the Lexar® CFexpress™ Type A Card GOLD Series is for professional creators who want to capture high-resolution images and cinema-quality 8K video with ease. And, with Video Performance Grade 400 (VPG 400), this ensures stable video recording at a minimum of 400 MB/s, giving creators peace of mind so they never miss a frame.
> Availability:
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## bbasiaga (Aug 9, 2022)

Spendy! But I guess if you need the performance you need it. And generally they say with this format smaller cards are slower. So I wonder if they'll top this performance when larger cards are out? Of course, some of those larger cards may cost as much as your camera, at this pricing level....but that's for another discussion. 



-Brian


----------



## Juangrande (Aug 9, 2022)

bbasiaga said:


> Spendy! But I guess if you need the performance you need it. And generally they say with this format smaller cards are slower. So I wonder if they'll top this performance when larger cards are out? Of course, some of those larger cards may cost as much as your camera, at this pricing level....but that's for another discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> -Brian


If the newer generation of cards could also be more efficient would that help with overheating issues?


----------



## calfoto (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm sort of wondering why Canon Rumors is even covering these cards?
No Canon Cameras utilize them, they're slower than the CF Express type B cards that Canon's do use, and apparently more expensive to boot.


----------



## definedphotography (Aug 9, 2022)

calfoto said:


> I'm sort of wondering why Canon Rumors is even covering these cards?



I'm guessing the same reason why they post releases of Nikon & Sony cameras, to keep you informed.


----------



## Tahoejr (Aug 9, 2022)

definedphotography said:


> I'm guessing the same reason why they post releases of Nikon & Sony cameras, to keep you informed.


And to capture a commission on any purchases!


----------



## calfoto (Aug 9, 2022)

Tahoejr said:


> And to capture a commission on any purchases!


Bingo!


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 9, 2022)

Type A cards have 1 lane vs 2 for Type B so they are inherently slower. Pricey as only Sony was releasing them at the beginning so the prices may come down a bit with a couple of manufacturers jumping in. Sales will be slow as (from what I understand) they aren't needed in the A1 etc as the fastest USH-II cards are sufficient for recording its compressed 8k.
I think that the main problem is the card capacity moreso than the speed. I am not sure why they can't get to 256GB for instance.


----------



## EOS (Aug 11, 2022)

calfoto said:


> I'm sort of wondering why Canon Rumors is even covering these cards?
> No Canon Cameras utilize them, they're slower than the CF Express type B cards that Canon's do use, and apparently more expensive to boot.


I’m a Canon shooter, but bought an A7IV because Canon can’t be arsed to make RF fast wide primes.

I did LOL at “Large capacity options – up to 160 GB”


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 11, 2022)

calfoto said:


> I'm sort of wondering why Canon Rumors is even covering these cards?
> No Canon Cameras utilize them, they're slower than the CF Express type B cards that Canon's do use, and apparently more expensive to boot.


IMHO, it shows future market trends.

Some new SD standards were stillborn. AFAIK, no UHS-III cards or readers were ever made, hardly any SD Express, and no smartphone manufacturers support A2. CF Express, on the other hand, seems to be catching on. There CFExpress type A cards & card readers from multiple manufacturers. Currently only Sony cameras have CFExpress type A slots, I think in a few years Nikon & Canon will make the switch as well.


----------



## definedphotography (Aug 11, 2022)

Antono Refa said:


> I think in a few years Nikon & Canon will make the switch as well.



Yep, I'd expect Canon to add them to the lower-end cameras and maybe a dual system like Sony has done with CFeA & SD in the one slot.
Keep the CFeB cards for the higher-end models that might need the extra speed.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 13, 2022)

definedphotography said:


> Yep, I'd expect Canon to add them to the lower-end cameras and maybe a dual system like Sony has done with CFeA & SD in the one slot.
> Keep the CFeB cards for the higher-end models that might need the extra speed.


while there are few SDexpress cards out in market along with reader but compared to CFx A adoption to that format has been nearly exclusively for single camera maker and cards being restricted to handful of capacities(right now). I expect SDexpress is DOA and we might entire market shift to CFx A in coming years with option for users to use cheaper SD cards.


----------

